# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Problme d'affichage du champ text enrichi

## mahmoud.md

Bonjour,

je suis entrain d'intgrer des formulaires InfoPath dans un workflow k2.
J'ai besoin dans chaque formulaire d'utiliser deux champs text:
- le premier sert  lire le commentaire de celui qui va actionner sur le formulaire.
- le deuxime est de type richText et sert  afficher Tous les commentaires prcdents


Mon problme c'est que au niveau du deuxime controle je reoit des affichages avec des balises, de type <BR /> Veuillez modifier la date <BR /> 

Comment puis je procder pour avoir le text sans balise

Merci bien

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Comment remplissez vous ce champ de type RichText au fur et  mesure?
En utilisant du code ou en utilisant une formule InfoPath?

Cordialement.

----------


## mahmoud.md

> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment remplissez vous ce champ de type RichText au fur et  mesure?
> En utilisant du code ou en utilisant une formule InfoPath?
> 
> Cordialement.


Merci pour votre rponse,

Au niveau du workflow, aprs l'appel du formulaire InfoPath, j'utilise une tache qui permet de remplir le RichText, dans lequel j'cris:

<BR /> Commentaire demandeur Le : "variableTemps" <BR /> "variableContenuCommentaire"

Bonne journe

Cordialement

----------


## mahmoud.md

si j'ai bien compris, je dois crire plutot une mthode dans un service web que je dois appeler pour remplir mon champ.

Aprs une certaine recherche sur le net, j'ai pu crire



```

```

Reste deux points indfinis pour moi comme tant dbutant dans l'utilisation des formulaires infoPath:

1- l'objet: MainDataSource --> c'est de quel type (un fichier XML?) et comment je peux l'obtenir?
2- le NamespaceManager: c'est quoi aussi?


Merci d'avance

----------


## ludojojo

Pourquoi passer par un WebService ?
Pourquoi rajoutes-tu les "<br />" ? Pour faire un retour  la ligne ? Si c'est le cas  tu essay avec des "\n" ou "\r\n" ?

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

En effet, il faut passer par un AppendChild pour insrer les valeurs comprenant les sauts de ligne.
Je fais comme cela dans mes formulaires (sans workflow, directement dans le code du submit et cela fonctionne trs bien).

Cordialement.

----------


## mahmoud.md

> Bonjour,
> 
> En effet, il faut passer par un AppendChild pour insrer les valeurs comprenant les sauts de ligne.
> Je fais comme cela dans mes formulaires (sans workflow, directement dans le code du submit et cela fonctionne trs bien).
> 
> Cordialement.


Comment faire cela si vous permettez bien de me l'claircir

Cordialemnt

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Si vous le faites depuis le code du formulaire, vous pouvez utiliser le code suivant:


```

```

 
Si vous le faites depuis le workflow, il faut uniquement que vous modifiez la manire de mettre  jour cet lment. En fait il faudra que vous chargiez votre xml dans un XDocument ou un XmlDocument puis que vous slectionnez votre champ pour le mettre  jour par la suite. Un peu comme la ligne plus haut sauf qu'ici vous n'avez pas accs au MainDataSource qui est un objet InfoPath.

Quelle ligne de code utilisez vous pour mettre  jour cet lment depuis le workflow? 

Cordialement.

----------


## mahmoud.md

```

```

mais je trouve toujours pas le rsultat espr.

je veux faire cela selon votre faon. Comment accder alors au code du formulaire? je ne sais pas trop sur les formulaires infoPath.

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Vous trouverez vous bonheur  cet endroit je penses:

http://www.bizsupportonline.net/info...opath-code.htm
http://www.bizsupportonline.net/info...t-infopath.htm


Pour utiliser du code manag dans le formulaire, tout dpend en quelle version d'infopath vous tes.
En 2007, il faut aller dans les "Options du formulaire" disponible depuis le menu "Outils".
En 2010, il faut aller dans l'onglet "Developpeur" puis cliquer dans "Langage". Vous pourrez ainsi choisir C# ou VB comme langage de programmation.
Ensuite il faut vrifier que K2 peut incorporer dans formulaires intelligents (avec code manag) car d'aprs mes souvenirs, ce n'tait pas le cas...


Cordialement.

----------


## ludojojo

Attention  la perte de compatibilit avec la publication Web...

----------


## billout rm

Je n'ai pas trs bien compris votre remarque. Le fait de rajouter du code manag n'empche pas le moins du monde la comptabilit avec le navigateur...

----------


## ludojojo

Tout est relatif...

----------


## billout rm

Le VB et le C# sont autoriss dans les formulaires compatibles avec le navigateur apparus depuis la version 2007.
Par contre, lors de la publication du formulaire, il faudra  priori passer par un dpot du formulaire dans l'administration centrale de SharePoint avant de le faire descende sur la collection de sites (c'est ce que l'on appelle une publication avec approbation de l'administrateur).
Les formulaires dvelopps avec du code manag sont ainsi plus puissant (on retrouve la force d'une application ASP coupl  la facilit d'utilisation d'InfoPath).

Cordialement.

----------


## ludojojo

> Le VB et le C# sont autoriss dans les formulaires compatibles avec le navigateur apparus depuis la version 2007.


 +1
Je suis ok avec cela, mais attention, ce n'est pas un code classique, certaines fonctionnalits ne sont pas compatibles.

----------


## mahmoud.md

Merci pour vos rponse.

Cela m'tait trs utile et a a fonctionn finalement.

Cordialemnt

----------

